
ICOs like to move fast and break (lots of) things - jjallen
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/11/icos-like-to-move-fast-and-break-lots-of-things/
======
jjallen
Wow, the blockchain terminal one is so freaky. It's just two monitors. And
yeah, like the article says, the demo screen is blank.

Why do you need a whitepaper for a terminal anyways?!

